
Open Source Version of Symantec's VIP Access - nadams
https://github.com/cyrozap/python-vipaccess
======
nadams
If you haven't seen this before - some companies like USAA and Paypal use
Symantec's OTP product[1].

Turns out they are just re-selling the TOTP algorithm.

Honestly, their solution wouldn't be bad if only there was a way to transfer
the token to another device. Their Android product does have reviews where it
has changed the token on an upgrade (whops).

Now where ever someone uses Symantec VIP I just generate the TOTP key using
the author's program and import it into my favorite OTP generator program.

[1] -
[https://idprotect.vip.symantec.com/desktop/download.v](https://idprotect.vip.symantec.com/desktop/download.v)

